# Hammock camping



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

Any hammock campers here? If so what kind of hammock do you use and any other details you would care to share.

My buddy introduced me to hammock camping about 15 years ago. Since then I rarely sleep on the ground. Believe it or not, I have used the same hammock for those 15 years. About 6 months ago I bought one of those parachute hammocks.

The first time I used the parachute hammock, my kids and I were on a camping trip, I took the hammock out of its package and there was not cords to attach it to a tree. So my son and daughter braided some cord in order to hang the hammock from the trees.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't sleep in my hammock, but I have a Mayan Hammock that the whole family can lounge in. I have a review of it here: http://www.campercommunity.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php?product=11&limit=views

We do nap in the hammock, and I can see where you would get a GREAT nights sleep.

The story about how your kids braded that cord is EXACTLY why we camp. I bet they remember that and talk about it... "Do you remember that time when we were camping with Dad and his hammock didn't have anything to hang it up with. We braded that cord........ "


----------



## lambdahammock (Mar 25, 2017)

Fellow hammocker here!

I use the Butt In A Sling Camper XL because I'm a bigger guy. 5'11" 215# and I love it. I also have the knotty mod on it so it helps me lay flatter.

One tip I'd like to share is putting your backpack under your knees while you sleep in your hammock. I've found this greatly increases my comfort because it forces my knees to be bent. Thus avoiding the knee hyperextension that is possible while sleeping in hammocks.

Signing off,
https://bestcampinghammockgear.com


----------



## robin_nguyen (Apr 27, 2017)

*camping hammock*

I have some hammocks for you. You can visit 
http://campingheavens.com/camping-gears/best-camping-hammocks-2017/

There are many kind of hammocks. I think it is useful for you.


----------

